# Requesting information



## shanz25585

Dear Experts,

I am Roshan, from India. I applied for Germany Job Seeker Visa and visa interview is scheduled on 8th of March 2019 at Chennai Location.
I have few queries related to JSV.

1) My bachelor degree is BSC Biotechnology 2007 passout and MBA 2009 Passout after then I am started working as a Software Engineering on Testing domain.
Now, I am having 9 years of experience on IT Field.
My question is will they look for any chance to reject my application as I am from Non IT Background in education.?

2) Did any one had similar profile like me?

Awaiting your responses


----------



## Divyahasthi

Hi shan, can you please let me know the process to get work visa for germany please , i am working as a manual test engineer in banglore looking out to move out from india so can you please provide more info please thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges

The job seeker's visa that the OP is asking about is a limited term (I think it's six months) visa that allows you to come to Germany and look for work. If you haven't found a job with an employer to sponsor you by the end of your visa period, it's expected that you will return home.

A "work visa" is one that you would get through your employer-to-be once you have found work - whether from a distance or during your six month stay with a job seeker's visa.


----------



## Divyahasthi

Thanks a lot for the info, and for suppose if we get an job with in 6 Months will i be elgible to take family and stary together or do we have any other process to apply


----------



## Bevdeforges

As I understand it (and there are those here on the forum with better knowledge of this than I have), if you find a job within the allotted six months, your employer-to-be will initiate the process for getting you the appropriate visa/residence permit. You are allowed to stay in Germany, but I don't know the status of your family members wishing to join you in Germany.


----------



## Divyahasthi

Thank you, to get a job in germany do we need to have german launguage mandatory?


----------



## ALKB

Divyahasthi said:


> Thank you, to get a job in germany do we need to have german launguage mandatory?


Knowledge of German will improve your chances of employment. Apart from that, it is needed for daily living and you will have to prove at least basic skills when it comes to settlement at a later stage.

As for your family members, it depends on the type of residence permit you are on.

If you are on a BlueCard (minimum salary thresholds apply), no knowledge of German language is needed for a dependent visa and your spouse will get instant, unrestricted access to the German job market.

If you are on a conventional work permit, your spouse will have to show basic German language skills and their dependent visa will not allow them to work for 1-3 years unless they find their own sponsor and qualify for a residence permit in their own right.


----------



## Divyahasthi

Thanks a lot this information helps me a lot


----------



## pradeeshkumar

shanz25585 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am Roshan, from India. I applied for Germany Job Seeker Visa and visa interview is scheduled on 8th of March 2019 at Chennai Location.
> I have few queries related to JSV.
> 
> 1) My bachelor degree is BSC Biotechnology 2007 passout and MBA 2009 Passout after then I am started working as a Software Engineering on Testing domain.
> Now, I am having 9 years of experience on IT Field.
> My question is will they look for any chance to reject my application as I am from Non IT Background in education.?
> 
> 2) Did any one had similar profile like me?
> 
> Awaiting your responses


Hi ROshan Were you able to get the JSV visa. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## rocker086

*JSV status*



pradeeshkumar said:


> Hi ROshan Were you able to get the JSV visa. Thanking you in advance.


Hi Roshan, 

What's your outcome for the interview? 

Need some help.

Regards,


----------



## insider580

ALKB said:


> Knowledge of German will improve your chances of employment. Apart from that, it is needed for daily living and you will have to prove at least basic skills when it comes to settlement at a later stage.
> 
> As for your family members, it depends on the type of residence permit you are on.
> 
> If you are on a BlueCard (minimum salary thresholds apply), no knowledge of German language is needed for a dependent visa and your spouse will get instant, unrestricted access to the German job market.
> 
> If you are on a conventional work permit, your spouse will have to show basic German language skills and their dependent visa will not allow them to work for 1-3 years unless they find their own sponsor and qualify for a residence permit in their own right.


I think the min threshold for BlueCard is EUR 50K per year. Do you know if it's normal to get a job in this range or 50K per year EUR is considered to be a very high-end salary?


----------

